# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Problme lien avec href="#"

## Jordel

Bonjour,

Je lutte avec un truc tout con... donc je vous l'expose !!!

J'ai mis dans un tableau un lien +/- pour afficher/masquer une div. Mais avec Coldfusion... impossible de faire cela :


```
<a href="#" target="_self" onclick="afficher_masquer('ma_div')">+/-</a>
```

Franchement, je ne sais pas comment contourner a !!!

Si vous avez une ide, n'hsitez pas !!!  ::):

----------


## Jordel

Pauvre de moi... un petit 

```
#chr(35)#
```

 a illumin ma journe !!!

 ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## jowo

Bonjour,

Ou plus simplement en doublant le dise ##.

Car en CF, dans une une balise cfoutput, le dise indique une variable  afficher.



```

```

----------


## Jordel

Oui je savais que le # permettait de faire rfrence  une variable... d'o ma galre pour tenter de mettre un #dans un lien contenu dans un <cfoutput>...</cfoutput>.

Par contre... merci pour l'astuce du ## que je ne connaissais pas !!!
 ::ccool::

----------

